# Is anyone else having this problem?



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2017)

I can help but click on the featured pics at the top of the site.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes.  Maybe we should start a support group?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2017)

dogsoldier said:


> Yes.  Maybe we should start a support group?


----------



## SheriV (Jan 17, 2017)

I sent a cpl to the Mr today while he was work


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2017)

Photos: 14,323
Comments: 15,542
Views: 19,529,951


----------



## SheriV (Jan 17, 2017)

Yeah I always liked the ever changing pics at the top


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 18, 2017)

They have ruined 3 of my gay relationships


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 18, 2017)

what ever happened to Jamie, used to see her at the top of the page everytime I logged in


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2017)

.. sweet chicks should be stickied, it's the purist chick post here...    imho  ..


----------



## Dante_718 (Jan 18, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> what ever happened to Jamie, used to see her at the top of the page everytime I logged in


Damn she's about perfect, If I see her I'll bag her up like Borat did to Pam Andersen, I think she went to my old Gold's gym a couple years ago 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> what ever happened to Jamie, used to see her at the top of the page everytime I logged in



she got married, had kids and looks like crap now.


----------



## Dante_718 (Jan 18, 2017)

Prince said:


> she got married, had kids and looks like crap now.


Thanks for ruining my fantasy bro

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2017)

Prince said:


> she got married, had kids and looks like crap now.




....     ..


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2017)

Dante_718 said:


> Thanks for ruining my fantasy bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk





charley said:


> ....     ..


----------



## SheriV (Jan 18, 2017)

Initially maybe  ..but making new humans takes a lot out of a body...

Less than a year later she looked decent..not far off from fitness modeling days.
http://abc13.com/health/moms-bounce-back-after-pregnancy/58702/#gallery-8


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2017)

SheriV said:


> Initially maybe  ..but making new humans takes a lot out of a body...
> 
> Less than a year later she looked decent..not far off from fitness modeling days.
> http://abc13.com/health/moms-bounce-back-after-pregnancy/58702/#gallery-8



I was being sarcastic.


----------



## SheriV (Jan 19, 2017)

Oooooo


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2017)

Prince said:


> I was being sarcastic.


sarcasm is not allowed, wheres the safe place subforum


----------

